
Ask HN: Facebook Groups alternative – which forum software to use? - agigao
Hi there, lately I&#x27;ve joined a few communities which tend to use Facebook groups platform for internal communication.<p>I&#x27;m coming from good old ways when IBP was a thing and experience is absolutely different, cluttered and chaotic.<p>I&#x27;d like to setup platforms for these communities, but deciding which software to use is not that easy to decide, thus I&#x27;m asking to HN community for assistance.<p>P.S. I&#x27;d also need to localize the platform into Georgian language.<p>Thanks,
Giga
======
troydavis
For those operating a pure standalone forum (and not using a social platform
like Facebook or Reddit), Discourse has won:
[https://discourse.org/](https://discourse.org/) ,
[https://github.com/discourse/discourse](https://github.com/discourse/discourse)

It’s available hosted or you can install it and/or pay someone to
([https://meta.discourse.org/t/what-are-some-reputable-
managed...](https://meta.discourse.org/t/what-are-some-reputable-managed-
discourse-hosting-providers-out-there/54702) and many others). The default
user-facing experience is excellent.

~~~
agigao
Thanks!

